# Diagrama de  monitor VGA mono



## cryingwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

hola bueno el tema es asi. tengo un vga monocromatico de 14' al q se le quemo la fuente. en realidad andaba de 10 el monitor y lo tenia desarmado para medir la tension de salida de la fuente y ver si podia usarlo a baterias, el problema vino cuando valla a saber donde toque con la punta del tester y exploto todo.

ahora si... ya cambie de todo.. el transformador... los transistores... los diodos... todo lo relacionado a la fuente pero esta sigue sin arrancar.

alguien tendra por ahi el circuito de estos chasis de monitores? porque es recontra generico... tengo como 5 placas de desarme de estos monitores y son todas iguales (lastima q de las placas q tengo ninguna tiene la fuente entera)

en fin.. .si alguien tiene el circuito o alguna forma para saber las tensiones de salida de la fuente y asi hacerle otra fuente o en el mejor de los casos... hacerlo andar a bateria

es muy importante q recupere este monitor... por mas q sea viejo es chikito, practico, no consume nada y se ve muy bien (en blanco y negro, claro)

desde ya..... salu2


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 30, 2008)

hola amigo

oye cambiastes el transistor de la salida horizontal, es muy frecuente que cuando se quema algo de la fuente de poder tambien se queme este transistor por lo general, va cerca del flyback, en 1 aluminio.
por si acaso t paso el aviso.

saludos


----------



## cryingwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

hola... gracias por responder...

mira el transistor horizontal esta bien porque probe el monitor con baterias. osea... creo q las tensiones son mas o menos asi porque la salida de la fuente conmutada es como una fuente partida. 
en la salida q tiene el capacitor de mas aislacion le puse 24V y en la del capacitor de menos aislacion le puse 12V, siempre limitando la corriente, y el monitor anda de 10. 

la fuente seguro se quemo por haber estado midiendo las tensiones de salida de la misma y sin qyerer debo haver unido 2 soldaduras con la punta del tester.... otra no se me ocurre.

por eso nesesito el circuito del chasis de un monitor VGA monocromatico, por casualidad lo tenes? te lo agradeceria mucho si me lo podes pasar.

gracias.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 30, 2008)

A ver si te sirve este:

http://www.accessmerit.com:8088/TechCenter/FAQs/Type 66.jpg

Saludos.


----------



## cryingwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

uhh.... de todos los monitores de estos que desarme vi 2 modelos distintos... este circuito es de los otros, los que usan el 4065 en la fuente... y el q se me quemo no lo tiene.... 

bueno si alguien sabe del otro circuito... muchas gracias..

PD: el circuito q esta ahi tiene una salida de 86 a 118 v y el mio no... el mio solo tiene las de 12 y de 20 a 27.


----------

